# Sony VGP WKB wirless not working



## okiecowgirl (Aug 11, 2008)

I use xp and this keyboard has had intermitint problems since I purchased it in Febraury 2008.
First I changed the batters. Unplug the ubs from computer, turn off computer.
1. plugged in computer
2. turned on computer
3 keyboard not working....making sure on swith is on yes..
4.. pressed the connect button the wrc...nothing pressed the button under the keyboard nothing.
So what is up.
Help.


----------

